# Lightroom problem



## bs0604 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a problem with LR.  When photos uploaded a third are fine, a third have colored bands and a third have an exclamation point within a triangle and when opened state "An unexpected end of file occured".  No problem when uploaded to iphoto.  I got a new SD card but did not resolve this issue.
Nikon D90  LR 2  version 2.3   MacBook Pro 10.6.8
Any thoughts?  Need a new updated version of LR?


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 14, 2012)

Try reinstalling.


----------

